# DVD Slideshow - your best bet



## denisemilic (Apr 28, 2006)

I need to create a quality DVD slideshow (TV viewable). It will contain aprox 200 images with animation and 3 different audios. I am using Mac OSX 10.4 (Tiger). I have iDVD2, iMovie3 & Powerpoint -  which appear to be too limited for what I am doing. I have been searching for new software but I am overwhelmed and somewhat confused. 

Can you suggest the appropriate software?


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 28, 2006)

iPhoto/iDVD/iMovie are by far the best packages to do the trick (not sure how Powerpoint fits in though -- it isn't really built for that sort of thing). 

If you are still using iDVD 2, my advice would be to upgrade to version 6 of iMovie/DVD/Photo (the current version, part of the iLife package) or at the earliest iLife 04 or 05. 

Creating a slideshow in iPhoto will work fine, but it doesn't give you the same lavel of control as iMovie. It depends: if you want to just whack in 200 photos, set it to music, and make your Mac do all the transitions for you - iPhoto is best (you can send an iPhoto slideshow to iDVD). However, if you want to have control over the timing and hand-pick transitions for each photo, then iMovie is best. 

hope that helps


----------

